# Mk7 gti steering wheel in MK4



## Colmrob (Feb 18, 2015)

New to here first off so be nice 😁
I just bought a mk7 golf GTI multifunctional steering wheel to put in my mk4 golf gti, this is my first car and have did all work on it myself learning as I go lol, now I'm really confused as to how to wire up the multifunctional buttons to my car stereo 😥
I've been told by many bodyshops it can't be done but I've seen mk6 steering wheels in mk4's so it should be the same thing?? 
Any advice would really be appreciated


----------

